# Erreur dans le partage fichiers mac/PC



## charlosx (5 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous !! 
Voilà j'ai 2 ordinbateurs : 
-un PC sous XP 
-un mac OS X.3.5
Les deux ordinateurs sont directement relié par un cable Ethernet RJ-45 croisé. 
Ils sont aussi reliés en wi-fi à une connection internet sur une livebox de wanadoo.

Je voudrais créer entre les deux un reseau ( partage de fichiers imprimante ). Pour cela j'ai configuré sur mon PC un reseau local, donc j'arrive à voir dans "Favoris réseau" mon Powerbook, mais alors depuis le mac (je suis tout nouveau dans le système Macintosh) je n'arrive pas à voir mon PC! En fait quand je fais : "Se connecter à un serveur" dans "aller"  je mets l'adresse IP ( et encore je sais pas si je mets la bonne   ) " Le finder ne peut terminer l'opération : certaines donnees de "smb://129.254.74.137" n'ont pas pu être lues ou écrites. (code d'erreur -36)


Voilà Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ? D'avance, Merci !

PS : L'adresse IP que je mets dans le mac, c'est l'adresse de mon PC : "Carte Ethernet Connexion au réseau local" > "Autoconfiguration d'adresse IP"  > 169.254.74.137 
Voilà J'espere avoir etait le plus clair possible 
Et Merci pour une réponse ! 
A bientôt ! Charly.


----------



## charlosx (5 Février 2005)

En fait je viens de m'appercevoir que je vois mon PC depuis le mac mais par contre l'icone de mon ordi dans "network" est grisée et quand je double clique dessus ça m'affiche une fenêtre : "L'alias "XXX" n'a pas pu être ouvert : l'élément original est introuvable."


----------



## xpoulet (6 Février 2005)

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi :/ donc si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis également preneur.


----------



## xpoulet (6 Février 2005)

Voici une méthode pour forcer la main au finder qui permet de se connecter sur une machine windows (xp) à partir d'un mac (osX)
*

smb://GROUPE_DE_TRAVAIL;LOGIN@HOSTNAME/REPERTOIRE_PARTAGE

*
EDIT: si dans les réglages de samba,  tu as WORKGROUP (par défaut) tu n'est pas obligé de le préciser lors de la commande ci dessus *
*


----------



## charlosx (7 Février 2005)

Merci pour ta reponse !!  M ais G pas tout compris ... Peux tu etre un peu plus precis je connais pas ( dsl chuis ubn peu nul ) je ne connais pas tout ce que tu m'as mis par exemple Hostname , enfinn G rien compris qux trucs en couleur ....


----------



## Zyrol (7 Février 2005)

Je pense que notre xpouletFrites à voulu dire : 

Groupe de travail : souvent mshome
login : ton login sur le mac 
hostname : nom du mac
repertoire partagé : nom du repertoire.

Pour acceder à ce service du fait finder/Aller/Se connecter au serveur...


----------



## xpoulet (7 Février 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

> Voici une méthode pour forcer la main au finder qui permet de se connecter sur une machine windows (xp) à partir d'un mac (osX)
> *
> 
> smb://GROUPE_DE_TRAVAIL;LOGIN@HOSTNAME/REPERTOIRE_PARTAGE
> ...



Je vais tâcher de faire plus explicite:
j'ai un pc sous windows xp qui se nomme *ONYX* (@IP:192.168.0.1) avec un compte utilisateur *XPOULET*. Ce pc appartient au groupe de travail *WORKGROUP* (c'est celui par défaut sous windows, il me semble). Enfin sur ONYX, je partage un répertoire nommé *VIDEOS* (peu importe son emplacement).

Depuis mon Mac, je vais faire pomme + K, puis:
*
smb://WORKGROUP;XPOULET@ONYX/VIDEOS

*ou
*
smb://WORKGROUP;XPOULET@192.168.0.1/VIDEOS

*ou si le service samba est paramétré sur WORKGROUP*

** smb://ONYX/VIDEOS


* *
*


----------



## charlosx (9 Février 2005)

Je suis désespéré : ça ne marche pas , ca me fait encore le même message  avec marqué : 
"Code d'erreur -36"
Pouvez vous encore m'aider .... 
Merci d'avnce 
Charly.


----------



## charlosx (9 Février 2005)

Maintenant je ne vois même plus mon PC depuis le mac .... 
De l'aide !!!! S'il vous plait


----------



## xpoulet (9 Février 2005)

Bon il ne faut pas paniquer  

J'ai mon mac depuis une dizaine de jours, donc j'ai un peu tatonné pour configurer le réseau. J'ai également le bug (il me semble que c'en est un) en ce qui concerne le "voisinage réseau" du mac dans cette configuration, je ne vois pas toujours la machine sous windows. Mais c'est pas grave, on peut s'en passer.

On va reprendre de puis le début

Est ce que les 2 machines peuvent se pinger ? Tu as un firewall ? bien configuré ? dans le doute désactive le.

* sur ta machine windows, ouvre une fenetre dos et donne moi le résultat de la commande netstat -rn

* sur le mac, regarde dans préférrences système -> réseau la couleur de la loupiotte attribuée à la carte éthernet (normalement elle est verte et tu as l'@IP qui est inscrite à coté).

Si elle n'est pas verte, donne moi le résultat de la commande netstat -rn (le terminal se trouve dans Applications>Utilitaires)

Au passage, vérifie ta configuration réseau (menu POMME *en haut à gauche*, puis configuration réseau). Tu peux utiliser un serveur DHCP, mais pour plus de clarté, il vaut mieux attribuer "en dur" l'adresse de ton mac (dans mon exemple, c'est 192.168.0.2)

voici ma configuration du mac:


----------



## Emerout (13 Février 2005)

Vérifie que les services nécessaire ne sont pas désactivés  sur XP (de  mémoire : Serveur,  TCP/IP pour Netbios). Ils sont normalement activés par défaut.
il faut aussi que le partage de fichier soit activé dans les paramètres réseau.

L'IP que tu utilise pour te connecter au Pc est une IP publique, ce n'est pas bon, cela devrait être une IP locale du style 192.168.0.1 ou 10.0.0.1

Autre chose : il vaut mieux éviter de relier tes 2 ordis en ethernet alors qu'ils sont aussi connectés à la livebox : ils sont alors connectés 2 fois ensemble ....
La livebox doit surement faire routeur, débranche le cable ethernet, et utilise la livebox pour faire communiquer le mac et le pc.

Voili voila ...

Sinon au passage, comment faire pour qu'une fois le voume monté, il le reste au prochain boot ?


----------



## charlosx (14 Février 2005)

Alors en fait , au début je voulais effectivement que les 2 ordinateurs (le mac et le PC) communiquent en wi-fi grace au modem routeur de la livebox, mais apres beaucoup d'essais et de rercherche j'ai abandonné car j'ai jamais trouvé pour configurer cette situation... J'ai donc décidé d'acheter un cable ethernet et faire la connexion entre les deux ordis avec fil et la connexion à internet via la livebox sans fil ...(en fait ce serait mieux que ce soit tout sans fil... ) Est-ce d'apres vous possible et faisable ? 
Merci de me répondre 

PS : xpoulet ; je suis désolé de ne pas t'avoir répondu depuis longtemps mais j'ai pas pu...


----------



## charlosx (14 Février 2005)

euhh (G pas fini  ...) : 
Si c'est pas possible ou alors hyper complexe, donnez moi encore plein d'infos pour que j'essaie avec le cable ethernet !! 
Merci 
+++


----------



## Emerout (15 Février 2005)

Charly Pichon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc décidé d'acheter un cable ethernet et faire la connexion entre les deux ordis avec fil et la connexion à internet via la livebox sans fil ...(en fait ce serait mieux que ce soit tout sans fil... )



Effectivement, ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus simple, ... 
En plus il faudra que l'ordi qui fait la connexion internet soir allumé pour que tu surfe sur le second.

Consulte le manuel de la livebox pour la configurer en routeur, ca ne doit pas être bien sorcier ! 
Le plus simple est que les 2 bécanes soient connectées en DHCP dessus, elles seront donc toutes les deux sur le réseau local, et tu pourra partager facilement ensuite.


----------



## FabH (15 Février 2005)

Emerout a dit:
			
		

> Sinon au passage, comment faire pour qu'une fois le voume monté, il le reste au prochain boot ?



Dans les préférences système/Comptes, choisi ton utilisateur et clique sur le bouton Démarrrage. Là tu n'a plus qu'à glisser l'icone de ton volume monté.


----------



## raschidb (17 Février 2005)

Charly Pichon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!
> Voilà j'ai 2 ordinbateurs :
> -un PC sous XP
> -un mac OS X.3.5
> ...


 Salut !!!

Deja pour commencer  ...
A ma connaissance les adresses en 169.254..... sont des adresses que windows s'attribue lui meme quand il ne trouve pas de serveur dhcp donc es-tu sur que la config reseaux de ton pc est correct ??!? et aussi pour que 2 pc communiquent ils doivent au moins etre dans le meme masque reseaux c'est souvent 255.255.255.0
a mon avis tu devrais configurer manuellement ta carte eth qui est reliée au cable croisée avec un truc comme ça 
ip : 192.168.0.10
masque: 255.255.255.0
et le reste je crois que t'es pas obligé

bon courage et donne des nouvelles de tes "petites experiences..." lol

rachid


----------



## charlosx (26 Février 2005)

En fait, quand je suis connecté à internet grace au wi-fi mais sans le cable ethernet connecté, juste ma connexion internet, sur mon mac, dans "Réseau" (dans le finder) je vois mon ordinateur (le mac) et aussi le PC, mais ceux ci sont grisés et quand j'essaie d'ouvrir l'icone de mon PC une fenetre me dit : "L'alias "XXX" n'a pas pu être ouvert : l'élément original est introuvable."


----------



## palaflo (26 Février 2005)

bonjour j'ai eu le meme soucis j'ai un ibook mac panther et un pc xp j'ai installé en wifi avec routeur pour internet, c'est bien mais pour le partage de fichier je galère alors comme solution pour le mac j'ai télécharger le bureau d'appel à distance sur microsoft , et là nickel j'accède au pc de meme pour xp dans communicatiopn tu as bureau à distance tu rentres le nom du mac , le passe , le domaine c'est IP et c'est bon  Pour connaitre ton IP dans XP tu ouvres fenetre invite de commande et tu tapes ipconfig et tu fais entrée et là tu as tous les adresses des médias connectés Voilà si ça peut aider , bon week end


----------



## charlosx (27 Février 2005)

Merci pour cette solution, elle me parait génial mais le seul problème c'est que sur le site microsoft quand je clique sur télécharger ça me met que la page n'éxiste plus. Alors pourrais tu me l'envoyer par e-mail le logiciel s'il n'est pas trop gros ? Merci d'avance 
Et aussi je voulais savoir si on peut lancer une impression du mac vers une imprpimante connectee au PC grace à ce logiciel ? 
Merci pour tout 
à bientôt 
PS : Mon adresse e-mail c'est : Charly_55AMG@hotmail.com 
comme objet tu peux mettre style : "bureau à distance" parce que sinon un mail que je ne connais pas avec un fichier joint , habituellement je le supprime 
Voilà, merci encore


----------



## Andine (28 Février 2005)

Charly Pichon a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi je voulais savoir si on peut lancer une impression du mac vers une imprpimante connectee au PC grace à ce logiciel ?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andine (28 Février 2005)

Andine a dit:
			
		

> Charly Pichon a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Mars 2005)

Andine a dit:
			
		

> Andine a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andine (4 Mars 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Andine a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charlosx (5 Mars 2005)

Pour revenir à mon problème.... 
En wifi j'arrive à accéder à mon mac depuis le PC mais je ne peux pas accéder à mon PC depuis le mac .... Comment faire ? même avec "aller/se connecter au serveur..." ça ne marche pas ... Pourtant quand je fais un ping les deux ordis se répondent... alors ils sot connectés (je pense). 
Eu passage, c'est quoi Appletalk ? C pas pour les réseaux aussi ? (en tout cas moi C désactiver ; je ne sais pas comment a marche) 
Je suis nouveau chez Macintosh...
A bientôt ! 
+++


----------



## Alan571 (7 Mars 2005)

Andine,

Connais-tu l'adresse IP du serveur d'impression ?  Il te faut cette adresse pour imprimer du Mac

sur le Mac, quand tu vas ajouter un imprimante, il faut choisir l'option "Imprission via IP" puis Type :"LPD/LPR" et tu mets l'adresse IP de l'imprimante : ex. 192.168.0.254, dans file d'attente (ne rien mettre), et choisir son imprimante dans Modéle d'imprimante.

Je pense que cela va fonctionner.


----------



## Alan571 (7 Mars 2005)

Charly Pichon,

Si je ne me trompe pas, sinon au autre de me contredire, Appletalk est un type de réseau pour les ordinateurs Apple et imprimantes Apple.

Pour la connection en Mac et PC, j'ai remarqué que si le PC et allumer avant le Mac, le Mac ne trouvepas le PC. Autre chose : es-ce que tes adresses IP sont fixe? ou bien le PC cherche en automatique?
Le PC et le MAC doivent avoir chacun une adresse. Exemple : Le MAC - 192.168.0.1 et le PC - 192.168.0.2
l'adresse de sous -réseau doit être 255.255.255.0 et l'adresse Routeur doit être du type 192.168.0.254

Bien cordialement, Alain


----------



## macnovice (7 Mars 2005)

je suis depuis toujours sous windows et ma femme est Mac (ça n'empeche rien)
plus précisément je suis maintenant sous windows XP Home
et j ai par ailleurs acheté un ibook G4 il y a moins de 6 mois (OS X 3)

je viens d' acheter une imprimante brother MFC 3420 C que je relie USB à mon Toshiba sous W XP
j ai un routeur wifi Netgear 834 G
je parviens à me connecter à internet depuis le Mac et le PC et puis c'est tout...
pouvez vous m'aider (1) sur la mise en réseau (partage de fichiers), (2 et plus urgent) sur le partage de l'imprimante car mon ibook ne la "voit" pas 

merci


----------



## charlosx (8 Mars 2005)

alors ça c'est marrant car C éxactement le même problème ke moi


----------



## zurluberlu (8 Mars 2005)

Peut-être faut-il installer un driver d'imprimante Canon sur le Mac


----------



## Andine (13 Mars 2005)

zurluberlu a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être faut-il installer un driver d'imprimante Canon sur le Mac



Ben vi, cela me semble évident !  
Et cela a été fait dès l'achat de l'imprimante.... installation à partir du CD Canon PC/Mac fourni avec l'imprimante. D'ailleurs installation effectuée à la fois sous OS 10.3.8 et sous Classic....
Aurais-je mal fait ?
Merci quand même pour la suggestion
Amicalement
Andine


----------



## Andine (13 Mars 2005)

Alan571 a dit:
			
		

> Andine,
> Connais-tu l'adresse IP du serveur d'impression ?  Il te faut cette adresse pour imprimer du Mac
> sur le Mac, quand tu vas ajouter un imprimante, il faut choisir l'option "Imprission via IP" puis Type :"LPD/LPR" et tu mets l'adresse IP de l'imprimante : ex. 192.168.0.254, dans file d'attente (ne rien mettre), et choisir son imprimante dans Modéle d'imprimante.
> Je pense que cela va fonctionner.


Bonjour Alan571 et merci de ta réponse.
Excuse-moi de ne pas t'avoir répondu plus tôt mais un virus (pas mac évidemment, grippal celui-là :hosto: ) m'a éloignée quelques temps du mac !
Pour en revenir au sujet....
J'ai bien l'adresse IP du serveur d'impression et j'ai effectivement procédé comme tu le cites...
"Impression via IP" puis "LPD/LPR : 192.168.1.5 (IP du Print Server)... J'ai même réussi à pinger l'adresse IP... 
Quand je lance une impression, la fenêtre d'impression en cours progresse puis m'indique que le traitement est complet et si l'imprimante est en veille, elle se rallume.... Mais rien ne sort hélas ! 
Aurais-tu une idée ?
En fait, j'ai l'impression que le mac ne trouve pas le fichier de description de l'imprimante (à son goût ?) ....
Alors que comme pour la lexmark connectée en direct sur le Mac, le dossier installé par le CD de Canon est apparemment au bon endroit  -> Bibliothèque/Printers/canon/bjprinters/etc.... avec tous les sous-dossiers correspondants
Grrrrr, ça m'énerve....
J'ai essayé d'imprimer avec CUPS en passant par Safari.... et c'est pareil.... mais là, comme je ne m'y connais pas trop sur Cups, ni sur Gimp-Print.... suis pas sûre d'avoir fait tout ce qu'il faut !
Merci de ton attention et bienvenue à toute suggestion.
Amicalement
Andine 

Pour info : J'ai aussi lu la doc du Serveur d'impression et j'ai coché la case activer appletalk comme indiqué... ???


----------

